# BROCCOLI



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Can I feed my Boy a small, floweret,
of broccoli, about a thumbnail size
every morning ?
He really loves it !
THX


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, is he actually eating it or tearing it up? I have a couple of birds that think it's a shredding toy.


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Yes, is he actually eating it or tearing it up? I have a couple of birds that think it's a shredding toy.


Yes, He loves his broccoli.
I just wanted to make sure that it is safe on a daily basis.
And will not deplete or harm him, in any way.
Also always organic.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Here you go 








Safe Foods for Budgies


***Edit: Please also refer to the information in this link: Safe and Toxic Items for Pet Birds Safe Foods for Budgies Vegetables Asparagus Beets (peeled) Bok Choy Broccoli Brussel Sprouts Carrots Cauliflower Chard * Collard Greens Corn Cucumber Dark Green Lettuce (not Iceberg) Green Beans...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is perfectly safe for your budgie to have a daily serving of broccoli. I'm glad he likes his organic healthy snack!*


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *It is perfectly safe for your budgie to have a daily serving of broccoli. I'm glad he likes his organic healthy snack!*


 He really does !


----------

